# No sore boobs yet?when 2 expect this



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi girls, had 2 blasts transfered yesterday..I have no sore boobs just af cramps on previous cycles (chem pregnancies) I had boob pains from the day after transfer....When is the typical time for this?Is this a bad sign? last time I was on cyclogyst this time on gestone
Thanks
H


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

The 2ww is tortuous isn't it ?   I know it's easier said than done but please don't read anything into any symptoms, or the lack of them....it means absolutely nothing.  The drugs can cause symptoms so even if you were to get some, it could be down to this....and just because you're not getting sore boobs, doesn't mean that nothings happening.

If you only had ET yesterday then you're only 1dp5dt today so embies only 6 days old.  If you're embies were 5 day old blastocysts then they were only just at the stage to be ready to start implanting, usually around 24 hours later, so from today....but implantation can happen up until they're around 12 days old.  Only once implanted would HCG be released and then as this rises would you notice any genuine pg symptoms.....most women only get genuine pg symptoms from around 6 weeks pg...at this stage you're not even 3 weeks pg.

It's hard because we know we have embies inside us, but if you think realistically about it then most women ttc naturally wouldn't have a clue that egg fertilised and embryo there so wouldn't know they're pg until missed period or they tested positive.....we look for signs because we know somethings there and wanting something to happen.....but it's way way too early.

Try and keep yourself busy and occupied to keep your mind off it all.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Minxy, at the stage of worrying about everything now   
TWW is hell


Anyone else?
H


----------



## valentina (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah the 2ww wait is total hell. Having been through this three times now before this one, I've come to realise that the symptoms don't mean a thing at all. You're just hormone soup with all the drugs, I think, so you can get lots of symptoms and turn out not to be pregnant. This happened to me on my second cycle. I was feeling tired, nauseous, sore boobs, enhanced sense of smell, the lot, and I began to think it must have worked but it was a BFN. The cycle where I got a BFP the symptoms disappeared altogether a few days before OTD and I remember going out to DH in the garden and crying because I was so convinced it hadn't worked. As it was the BFP didn't stick around, but I got a fairly strong line on OTD so had plenty of all the hormones running round my body at that stage and felt nothing except everso slightly seasick. 

I really think the best thing is not to read too much into whether you feel cramps or not, get spotting, feel sick or have sore boobs. Sore boobs especially seems to be a bit of a red herring that lots of people worry about but rarely seems to mean a thing at this stage of pregnancy. When I had a natural pregnancy, I didn't get sore boobs until about six and a half weeks in, so I really think it's the progesterone that does this with IVF. 

Good luck honey. Your OTD must be a couple of days before as mine as I had blasts transferred on 21st. Will be thinking of you towards the end of next week. On holiday for a week now, which is a real godsend. We booked it before we knew when my 2ww was going to be but how it works out is that we're away for a week and then my test is the day after I get back. Am determined to enjoy my holiday and not obsess too much but we'll see if I manage that. 

V xx


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi Valentina, thanks so much for the reply....you are so right but its hard to keep your mind on other things!! I hope you have a great holiday and come home to a nice bfp!
H


----------



## valentina (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you. And, yes, it is stupidly hard. Will be keeping everything crossed for your BFP too honey xx


----------

